# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Game of Thrones Season 4 is coming....

## Matt

Winter is coming (back for season 4!). Can't wait. Watched this promo/behind the scenes video and it was awesome.

----------

Mordent (03-03-2014),Sheldonna (02-17-2014)

----------


## Teutorian

_And who are you, the proud lord said,_  _
that I must bow so low?_  _
Only a cat of a different coat,_  _
that's all the truth I know._  _
In a coat of gold or a coat of red,_  _
a lion still has claws,_  _
And mine are long and sharp, my lord,_  _
as long and sharp as yours._  _
And so he spoke, and so he spoke,_  _
that lord of Castamere,_  _
But now the rains weep o'er his hall,_  _
with no one there to hear._  _
Yes now the rains weep o'er his hall,_  _
and not a soul to hear_

Very excited.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Who else has dragons?   The Hobbit...the Desolation of Smaug.   

I don't know....which should I do.  Get the GoT books or DVDs.

----------


## Teutorian

Both.

----------


## Sheldonna

Can't wait to see what Daenerys does with her new army and dragons.

----------


## Calypso Jones

At some point, I get the impression from the trailer that she's gonna have to off them.

----------


## Swedgin

I would suggest getting the DVD sets and watching them.  IF you start now, you should be caught up by the time Season 4 Starts.

Having read all the books thus far (I have a feeling that the HBO writers will end  up finishing this tale....).  Basically, MORE characters, MORE explanation, and, MORE adventure.

However.  Thus far, they have done an extremely good job of streamlining the story and putting it on Film.  Where they have "combined" characters, it has worked, and, where they have altered the story a bit, it has worked.

VERY good tale, with tons of betrayal, back-stabbing, wanton murder, and heroes that get the shit beat out of them, but....continue to grow in their own personal power.

----------


## Swedgin

> Can't wait to see what Daenerys does with her new army and dragons.


Unfortunately, I think this will be a slow year for Dany.  In building her army and nation, she suddenly finds that she has a people (former slaves) to rule in the East, so, her drive towards Westeros is put on hold.

BUT....the world pretty much knows who she is now, so amibitious men will seek her out.  (Some good, some, not so good...)

The Dragons get bigger, and, start to become problematic on their own.....

----------


## Swedgin

Smaug-give-the-dwarves-their-mountain-back.jpg

----------


## Swedgin

--Not so Spoilerish Spoilers:

#1.  This season should be centered largely on Tyrion.  As he is a "decent" dude...in Westeros, you can figure out that he might have some troubles in store...

#2.  The final Kingdom of Westeros will be introduced (or, at least the people of that region).  Dorne, is the furthest south, and, they are slightly different racial make up of the others.  (Think Spanish/Moorish...).  This family was the closest aligned to the Tagarens, and were even married in to the Royal Family.  They have a score to settle....

#3.  WILDLINGS!  Their importance grows.  And there will be one hell of a fight at the Wall...(It LOOKS as if this battle will make it into this season....)

#4.  Bran and allies continue to go into the Winter Wilderness.  Bran grows in power (I am of the assumption, that Bran may end up being THE most powerful of all the characters....)

#5.  More than likely, a whole new cast of Iron Men will be introduced...the Uncles of Theon.  I still do not know what role they will likely play.  Nor can I fathom if they are going to be "good" guys or "bad" guys.  But, they are the equivalent of Vikkings, so, typically, they are bad business....

#6.  Arya and the Hound travel together.  The Hound starts to become a far more sympathetic figure (He is one of my favorite characters...), especially as we find out more about his brother, the Mountain (He is one of the grand monsters in the series.  A Giant, Sociopathic, minor noble, who enjoys hurting others....)

#7.  They MAY introduce the city of Braavos, but, that will likely be the start of next year.  (Braavos, as well as the Bravosi people, are one of the "cooler" peoples, in my opinion.  Think:  Venice and Venetians...)

#8  Good King Joffrey will cement his glorious reign with a marriage to a hottie...WHO here can hold back their love and adoration for Good King Joffrey????

Just remember a few things:

--"Lannisters always pay their debts...."

--"The North will never forget..."

--It is said, that "Tywin Lanniser shits gold..."  (Actually, he doesn't...snicker....)

--Valar Mogulis ("All men die.")

Of course, "What do we say to death???"


"Not today........"

----------


## Sheldonna

> Unfortunately, I think this will be a slow year for Dany. In building her army and nation, she suddenly finds that she has a people (former slaves) to rule in the East, so, her drive towards Westeros is put on hold.
> 
> BUT....the world pretty much knows who she is now, so amibitious men will seek her out. (Some good, some, not so good...)
> 
> The Dragons get bigger, and, start to become problematic on their own.....


Yeah, what happens when the dragons miss a meal and start getting a tad bit.....cranky? lol

----------


## Matt

> Yeah, what happens when the dragons miss a meal and start getting a tad bit.....cranky? lol


The book addresses this and I think this season will as well. Something bad happens.

----------


## Swedgin

> Yeah, what happens when the dragons miss a meal and start getting a tad bit.....cranky? lol


Dragons do eat a lot.  

(Plus, as in line with typical "Dragon" mythology, it is said in the books that "Dragons eat to grow, and grow to eat....." The Ancient Dragons were so massive that they could carry a horse, in each claw...)

Not so certain that they have mentioned the names of the Dragons, either:

--Drogon (Named after Drogo) is the Black one. And yes, he is going to be the BAD ASS, I think.
--Vyeserion (Named after her cruel brother, Veseryse--or however it is spelled), is the lighter colored one.
--Rhaegon (Named after her older brother, who died before the story even stared--VERY interesting and important character, by the way. They have mentioned him, a few times. He seems to have been one of the "Perfect" good guys....) Rhaegon is the Green Dragon.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Dragons do eat a lot. 
> 
> (Plus, as in line with typical "Dragon" mythology, it is said in the books that "Dragons eat to grow, and grow to eat....." The Ancient Dragons were so massive that they could carry a horse, in each claw...)
> 
> Not so certain that they have mentioned the names of the Dragons, either:
> 
> --Drogon (Named after Drogo) is the Black one. And yes, he is going to be the BAD ASS, I think.
> --Vyeserion (Named after her cruel brother, Veseryse--or however it is spelled), is the lighter colored one.
> --Rhaegon (Named after her older brother, who died before the story even stared--VERY interesting and important character, by the way. They have mentioned him, a few times. He seems to have been one of the "Perfect" good guys....) Rhaegon is the Green Dragon.



Damn....I guess I'll have to get the book now...lol.  You've tweaked my further interest!

----------


## Matt

> Damn....I guess I'll have to get the book now...lol.  You've tweaked my further interest!


Book(s)

There are 5 out I believe with 2 more on the way.  :Wink:

----------


## lka

I'm still a little pissed they killed all them people at the wedding, I have a feeling they will focus on the dragon chick this season.

----------


## Matt

> I'm still a little pissed they killed all them people at the wedding, I have a feeling they will focus on the dragon chick this season.


Don't think so personally. Her story moves really slowly compared to everyone else. There's going to be some new characters and their sides are probably going to be focused on - the one prince from Dorne for example I saw was cast for this upcoming season. Tyrion's going to have a good season. Going to be some action at the wall. Theon's going to wish he was dead. Dany is going to deal with some internal struggles. Based off the books those are my predictions for this season.

----------


## lka

> Don't think so personally. Her story moves really slowly compared to everyone else. There's going to be some new characters and their sides are probably going to be focused on - the one prince from Dorne for example I saw was cast for this upcoming season. Tyrion's going to have a good season. Going to be some action at the wall. Theon's going to wish he was dead. Dany is going to deal with some internal struggles. Based off the books those are my predictions for this season.


I'm not really upset but it still pissed me off, I was mad when they took that dudes head so early, they kill main characters lol. It is one of the better shows out these days. There's a new pirate one that's pretty good and banshee is back, so now I've got banshee, the pirate one and true deceive but I think I'm loosing two of them next weekend  :Frown:

----------


## Swedgin

> I'm not really upset but it still pissed me off, I was mad when they took that dudes head so early, they kill main characters lol. It is one of the better shows out these days. There's a new pirate one that's pretty good and banshee is back, so now I've got banshee, the pirate one and true deceive but I think I'm loosing two of them next weekend


When authors kill off major characters like that, they achieve several things:

#1.  They get you emotionally invested.  (In this case, most everyone is emotionally invested in hating the Lannisters, but...the Freys and the Boltons are REAL SHITS!!!!)

#2.  Such deaths make the entire line of the story unpredictable.  I mean, we were always certain that Frodo would make it to Mount Doom.  We were always certain that Luke Skywalker would face off and defeat his dad.....there is no such certainty in George RR Martin's world.

----------


## keymanjim

Is anybody else glad that little prick got what what was coming to him?

----------


## Trinnity

> Is anybody else glad that little prick got what what was coming to him?


Refresh my memory, please.

----------


## keymanjim

> Refresh my memory, please.


If you watched, then you would know.
If you haven't, then here:
http://www.megashare.sh/watch-game-o...ne-TnpnMU1BPT0

Or, would you like me to spoil it for you?

----------


## Trinnity

I did watch it. I just can't remember.

----------


## keymanjim

> I did watch it. I just can't remember.


*??????*

How could you forget that little prick, Joffrey, was poisoned at his wedding?

----------


## Trinnity

Oh wait. I didn't see last night's episode, just the season premier. I've got to call Directv and add HBO. I only get HBO buy it when GOT and Veep are on.  


Did he die?

----------


## keymanjim

> Oh wait. I didn't see last night's episode, just the season premier. I've got to call Directv and add HBO. I only get HBO buy it when GOT and Veep are on.  
> 
> 
> Did he die?






Though, I recommend you watch the entire episode. Then you can see just how much of a prick he was leading up to his death.

Don't buy HBO just to watch GOT. you can watch it for free over at megashare.

One last thing. Honest trailers covered GOT:

----------

Trinnity (04-15-2014)

----------


## Matt

Holy shit. That was not in the book...

Actually there was at least 2 scenes mot covered by the books. In addition one mystery was solved in this episode from the books.

Spoilers for those who saw the episode only...

Turns out Little Finger and Lady Tyrell had Joffery killed. The book left it as a mystery but the author said in an interview all the facts we're in the text to figure it out. There it is...

 The white walkers taking the babies was never addressed further than the fact that it happened. Now we see there's a white walker king and the babies actually become white walkers. It appears the walkers may not reproduce but assimilate others

----------


## Katzndogz

> Holy shit. That was not in the book...
> 
> Actually there was at least 2 scenes mot covered by the books. In addition one mystery was solved in this episode from the books.
> 
> Spoilers for those who saw the episode only...
> 
> Turns out Little Finger and Lady Tyrell had Joffery killed. The book left it as a mystery but the author said in an interview all the facts we're in the text to figure it out. There it is...
> 
>  The white walkers taking the babies was never addressed further than the fact that it happened. Now we see there's a white walker king and the babies actually become white walkers. It appears the walkers may not reproduce but assimilate others


It certainly was in the book!   Joffrey's death was definitely in the book.   In the books, Tommen was only 5 years old though.  He's considerably older in the series.   In the book, and in the series too, the white walkers were once living people who were killed by white walkers.

----------


## Trinnity

I like spoilers.

----------


## Matt

> It certainly was in the book!   Joffrey's death was definitely in the book.   In the books, Tommen was only 5 years old though.  He's considerably older in the series.   In the book, and in the series too, the white walkers were once living people who were killed by white walkers.


Joffery's death was...but not the specifics....

As for the White Walkers...yeah I don't remember that ever being addressed.

----------


## Calypso Jones

White walkers are democrats.



HAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

----------


## Katzndogz

Wait until you see what Jaime does next!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Only two episodes left this season.

----------


## Trinnity

bummer

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I'm still a little pissed they killed all them people at the wedding, I have a feeling they will focus on the dragon chick this season.


yahbut, that's real life.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> bummer


Agreed.  Good thing it's been renewed for a fifth and sixth season.

----------


## Trinnity

Hey, most of my shows have ended and not enough others have come back on

TurN - season finale tonight
Mad Men - off (final 8 episodes in 2015)
Walking Dead - off
Hell on Wheels - off
DaVinci's Demons - off
Reign - off (renewed)
Survivor - off (renewed)
The Middle - off (renewed)
Resurrection - off (renewed)
The Black List - off (renewed)
Sleepy Hollow - off (renewed)
Modern Family - off (renewed)
Once Upon a Time - off (renewed)
Dracula - cancelled
Suburgatory - cancelled
The Neighbors - cancelled

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I was sorry to see Suburgatory cancelled.  There are a few new and old ones coming up this summer that I've already set the DVR to record.  None jump to mind at the moment except "Hold and Catch Fire".

----------


## Trinnity

Losing suburgatory was real blow. What a great show and bunch of actors. But they renewed that fucking boring "American Idol".

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Losing suburgatory was real blow. What a great show and bunch of actors. But they renewed that fucking boring "American Idol".


LOL.  Well, I think the same of all "reality" TV shows including "Survivor".  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Obviously I don't watch any of them.

I do spend a lot of time either DVRing what few shows I like and also watching both movies and old tv shows on Netflix.

Currently watching the first episode of "Veronica Mars".  I'd seen one or two episodes of it when it was on, but my work schedule often involved nights and that was in the day before multiple-program DVR when I only had a single VCR to record six hours of programs over a week of work.  

I'm also in the middle of "Joan of Arcadia's" two seasons.  Today I also watched "Lawless" (violent and historically interesting) and "47 Ronin" (okay, nothing special).

----------


## Trinnity

Suburgatory was a sitcom, not a reality show.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Suburgatory was a sitcom, not a reality show.


Agreed. 

OTOH, American Idol and Survivor are both reality shows.  Although it could be argued they are "talent" shows too.  Either way, I'm not interested.

----------


## Trinnity

I like survivor. AI, on the other hand - the auditions are okay - funny even. The regular part of the show? BORING

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I like survivor. AI, on the other hand - the auditions are okay - funny even. The regular part of the show? BORING


Both are boring to me.  Add "Dancing with the Stars" to that group too.  Really any reality or game show.

----------


## Trinnity

Not as boring as River Monsters.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Not as boring as River Monsters.


Hah!  I had to look that one up.  Aside from "Glory Hounds", I haven't seen many shows on APL.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh gawd, it's friggin awful. Boring as hell.




I HATE this show. When my husband puts it on, I get on the computer or leave the room.

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-08-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

There are a few returning summer shows such as "Under the Dome" which I'm looking forward to seeing and some new ones like "Extant", "The Strain" and "The Last Ship".  Not sure if any will be winners, but the trailers make them worth a peek.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

*Man ruins Game of Thrones with series of novels full of spoilers*The entertainment industry was today warning fans of the popular HBO series Game Of Thrones to avoid ‘at all costs’ a series of books by a rogue enthusiast named George R.R. Martin, who has written five whole volumes consisting solely of spoilers for the popular television show.“This man is dangerous and wants to ruin everyone’s enjoyment of a much-loved fantasy drama.” said executive producer D. B. Weiss. “It’s a sad symptom of today’s ‘binge’ culture that people can’t just wait and enjoy things as they are released. They want everything at once.”
http://undergroundmgzn.com/2014/04/1...full-spoilers/

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Same goes for "The Walking Dead".  Robert Kirkman has published a series of comic books revealing spoilers.

Unlike the comic books, the tv series deviates a bit from the original story line.  I don't know if the same is happening with GoT.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Same goes for "The Walking Dead".  Robert Kirkman has published a series of comic books revealing spoilers.
> 
> Unlike the comic books, the tv series deviates a bit from the original story line.  I don't know if the same is happening with GoT.


It is. Quite a bit, I hear. I think Tywin was already dead in the novel. I have them, haven't read them yet. Just finished Fire and Sword, which, despite being based somewhat on true events, is far more brutal than anything Game of Thrones puts out. The imagery of "Cossack Candles" is something that I can't get out of my mind.

----------


## Trinnity

It's the biggest finale the North has ever seen.
In the past, "Game of Thrones" has normally saved the big death or shocking moment (usually a big death) for the season's penultimate episode, but Season 4 is about to change everything.
“It’s the best finale we’ve ever done, bar none,” said "GoT" showrunners David Benioff and Dan Weiss, according to Entertainment Weekly.
Wow! You may now feel free to do a happy dance.



Benioff and Weiss went on to say that the acting performances, the effects, the music and everything else just came together in "perhaps the finest hour" they've ever produced. The pair added the only thing that troubles them is how they will top it next season.
Besides being its biggest finale, Season 4's "The Children" will also be one of the show's longest episodes, clocking in at 66 minutes.
It remains to be seen whether it's the end for Tyrion, if Jon Snow will be successful in his attempt to thwart the wildlings or if Arya will ever find a relative who doesn't die, but we can confirm one thing: ratings are coming.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...ef=mostpopular

Finale trailer........

----------


## Max Rockatansky

With two more seasons to go, they have to let _some_ characters live!

----------


## Swedgin

> With two more seasons to go, they have to let _some_ characters live!


They probably have up to 8 or 10 seasons, if they wish.

Seasons 3 & 4 have mostly been from the Third Book.

Martin has written FIVE, thus far, with TWO more expected (It takes him about 5 years per book, so there is some concern that he will ever even finish it.....)

I have read all Five Books, and...well, I don't know how he ties it up in just two more.  Expect MANY more chracters to be introduced, as well as some brought back that you may have forgotten about.

The Citadel, where all the "Maesters" are taught and centered comes much more in to play.

Braavos and the Braavosi people (In my opinion, THE coolest city and nation of peoples--THINK Venice and Venetians....) become big.

And, a whole slew of the Dorne are introduced.  About a third of the fifth book takes place in the Deserts of Dorne.

Martin creates new characters, almost as much as he kills existing ones....

----------


## Swedgin

Here is an HONEST Trailer for Game of Thrones:

----------


## Trinnity

Game of Thrones season finale is on now. Can you all please not kill each other for the next hour so I can watch it?

LOL

Thanks!

----------


## Swedgin

> Game of Thrones season finale is on now. Can you all please not kill each other for the next hour so I can watch it?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks!


Was that not the PERFECT "Father's Day" episode????

Daddy Lannister, being soooo devoted, loving and attentive of his children......

----------


## Trinnity

Killed on the potty  :Biglaugh:

----------

